# Suche Firmen die Schaltschränke bauen mit SPS von Phoenix Contact



## Lama_CoPa (22 August 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich suche Firmen die im Raum Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Sachsen Anhalt, Sachsen, Brandenburg und Berlin Schaltschränke mit Steuerung von Phoenix Contact verbauen.

MfG LaMa


----------



## Phoenix Contact (24 August 2012)

Hallo Lama_CoPa,

bitte kontaktieren Sie mich unter folgender Rufnummer: 05235/3-11261
Ich kann Ihnen bei Ihrer Anfrage gerne weiter helfen.

Beste Grüße, Andreas Brandau
Phoenix Contact Deutschland GmbH


----------

